# My Photography Secrets (tips)... just a few



## springhead (Aug 9, 2011)

A tripod of course


----------



## springhead (Aug 9, 2011)

As many light sources as possible... open windows from at least two different directions and fill flash.


----------



## springhead (Aug 9, 2011)

White poster board... bent against the wall to form a gentle curve upwards. This is to offset the shadow.


----------



## springhead (Aug 9, 2011)

Use the light sensitivity settings of the digital camera. A slight over exposure brings out the embossing a little better.

 This is a photo of a mushroom whimsey probably made in a glass factory as an off hours project.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 9, 2011)

good pointers.

 please kill that mushroom thing before it spreads[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> good pointers.
> 
> please kill that mushroom thing before it spreads[]


 Hahaha[]ha there's fungus amongus.  
   My tip is just keep taking shots until one looks good,that works for me


----------



## springhead (Aug 9, 2011)

> keep taking shots until one looks good


 
 that goes without saying... heh...


----------



## springhead (Aug 9, 2011)

Anything with a label... No flash...

 For the real beginner. You must first find out where the Macro setting is on your camera...

 A white background and full spectrum light from outside will show the the truest color, but of course the viewers monitors are on different settings. You have no control over that.


----------



## springhead (Aug 9, 2011)

The white background looks pink in this photo... The digital sensor is balancing the colors... don't ask me why... that's just how it works. A black background is good for some opaque objects with a light contrast... not too many things. You need to use the flash and the darkness creeps in along the edges... see the liquor bottle above.


----------



## springhead (Aug 9, 2011)

Whatever you do...

 Be Careful!

 heh...


----------



## kwalker (Aug 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> My tip is just keep taking shots until one looks good,that works for me


 
 Never fails for me either...

 Only three or ten times before you get than one that's juuuuust right []


----------

